
Los Angeles to clear up to 50k old marijuana convictions using algorithms - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/apr/01/california-marijuana-convictions-wiped-out-code-for-america
======
dv_dt
Algorithm here sounds like it could be an SQL query.

